# Seattle Game Thread



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Thread for those of us enjoying this game online. Tip-off coming shortly.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Both Blake and Viktor are stepping up and making some good plays. Blake has 2 assists. Viktor is really crashing the offensive glass and Harvey is really trying to get his nickname of wolverine to stick.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

To bad Viktor got into foul trouble.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Down by 11. Can't afford to let this get out of hand. Hope our reserves can make some noise.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

I feel guilty for it but I have Lewis on my fantasy team so I don't mind him going off if we can manage to get this seattle run stopped and can win this game still.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Way to come out of a TO! Sheesh. And three points on the other end.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

woo, this got ugly quick. glad Im not watching it.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

*waits for someone to do the "Put in Ha!" post*

worst quarter of the year , we have nothing.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Lewis out scored Portland by 5.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Ouch 37-16 at the end of the 1st. Lewis has 20 already.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

well, Rashard def. woke up...I wasn't expecting that. He must have taken some notes on how to dominate a game after last night, T-Mac just took over that game in the 4th....

a lot of unforced errors on the Blazers though, sloppy passes, etc.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

does it seem like the blazers are playing defense (or offense) or is seattle just playing out of their world to prove a point against nate?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Take it to the frigging basket or this is going to get real embarrassing!


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

27-2 run by Seattle


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

cpt.napalm said:


> 27-2 run by Seattle


that tends to not lead to good things.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

wow 27 to 2 until that last 2 pointer.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mgb said:


> Take it to the frigging basket or this is going to get real embarrassing!


seattle is on pace for like 150 points, and lead by 28 after 13+ minutes. We passed embarassing a while ago.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

When 9% 3-point shooters are hitting 3's you know the game is already done for.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Wow.

Murray is abusing Dixon. Not that it really matters.

Fortunately, however, we managed to avoid wearing any headbands for the 22nd straight game. It's called laying a foundation, I believe.

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

so...is seattle gonna get to 60 before we get to 30?


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

We have finally outscored Lewis. 

Blazers 21
Lewis 20


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ed O said:


> Wow.
> 
> Murray is abusing Dixon. Not that it really matters.
> 
> ...


Bad enough for Ed to comment on a game thread.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

At least Blake came to play. He has 5 assists.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow, when's the last team a team was shooting 50% from the field (12-24) and down by 30 . . . with 7 minutes left in the 2nd quarter!!!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> so...is seattle gonna get to 60 before we get to 30?


yep.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

kaydow said:


> Wow, when's the last team a team was shooting 50% from the field (12-24) and down by 30 . . . with 7 minutes left in the 2nd quarter!!!


A teamt hat threw away a lot of passes.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

so, can seattle now get 80 before we get 40?

we should just throw in the towel (which is basically putting back int he starters) and let Webster go ape poop.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

60-29

wow loooooool

this could be a record


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Wow this is pathetic, it's one thing to lose but it's another to just quit and the Blazers have already quit especially on defense. Nate McMillan needs to become a better coach because it seems to me McMillan wasn't the reason the Sonics were good last season. Everybody just click up one channel to ESPN on 35 and watch some Lakers.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

Hmmm, things _could_ change but I think I seriously under-predicted Seattle's final score and seriously overestimated Portland's final score.

At this rate Seattle can play their scrubs the entire second half and still win by a huge margin.

This hurts just to watch on Yahoo gamecast. Darn glad I'm not at the game or watching on TV.

Gramps...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

GrandpaBlaze said:


> Hmmm, things _could_ change but I think I seriously under-predicted Seattle's final score and seriously overestimated Portland's final score.
> 
> At this rate Seattle can play their scrubs the entire second half and still win by a huge margin.
> 
> ...


is yahoo quicker and more reliable than espn's?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> we should just throw in the towel (which is basically putting back int he starters) and let Webster go ape poop.


It's sad that there really isn't a second team to bring in...

Seattle's shooting an incredible percentage from the perimeter, but considering it's over a bunch of relative midgets it's a bit less impressive.

Viktor is taking OVER. Cuts it to 26 and then takes the charge.

Hehe.

Ed O.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Love Viktor! Going to be a, hell is a excellent player!


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

Well it's been a very productive game for Ruben Patterson so far. The only stats he's recorded other than minutes are fouls (1), and T/O (1). Other than that, zero's accross the board in 12 minutes. Nice showing Rube.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

Hap said:


> is yahoo quicker and more reliable than espn's?


I don't know. I've used both but in general prefer Yahoo but mostly because it is what I got used to.

Gramps...


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Smith's taking over. Blake is doing awesome as well 8 assists in the half.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

Just looking at the stat sheet, I am excited that we have a PG who has more than a couple assists. I'm liking the stat sheet on Blake so far:

8 assists
1 rebound
1 steal
1 foul
1 turnover
5 points

an 8 to 1 assist to turnover ratio? I'll take it!

Gramps...


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Be nice to see Portland come back and pull this out especially after all the **** that's been said.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

GrandpaBlaze said:


> I don't know. I've used both but in general prefer Yahoo but mostly because it is what I got used to.
> 
> Gramps...


Ive known that yahoo sports exists, just never got used to using it. I used to be a cnnsi.com fan, but espn is just easier to remember. I like their game casts, but it freezes once in a while.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

Seattle isn't good defensively once they get big leads...hell, they're not good defensively period. THe offense gets stagnant, they don't run an offense, & they let the other team back in the game.....Blazers aren't really shooting at a bad %, just dumb TO's.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

at least it's now somewhat sorta respectable...ish.

sucks that Allen hit the 3.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

thanks for that last dagger Ray...

its a weird day when yer cheering for charles smith.

Blake surely is making the most of his opportunity , thank god someone is...


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

Hey! We played them even in the second quarter! At that rate (playing them even the rest of the game), this could be a nice, 'respectable', 21 point loss!

Hmmm, maybe I'm being a bit optimistic.

[gloom sets in]
[thinks to self - 39 points is more like it]
[sigh - yep, those are my Blazers]

Gramps...


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

Unbelievable half. Zach's on pace for 28/12/6. Blake's on pace for 14/16 and 2 t/o. Victor is 5-6 with a 3. Charles Smith comes in and goes 3-3 with two 3's. We're shooting 57% and down 21? You'd never think it looking at those stats.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

mgb said:


> Be nice to see Portland come back and pull this out especially after all the **** that's been said.


It would be nice for Paul Allen to buy a time machine and make some different decisions, too, after all the **** that's been put on the floor with Blazers jerseys on.

Ed O.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

lol . on kxl..

"and that 3 pointer PULLED the blazers within 22..."

yes its that hard to find a silver lining atm...


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ed O said:


> It would be nice for Paul Allen to buy a time machine and make some different decisions, too, after all the **** that's been put on the floor with Blazers jerseys on.
> 
> Ed O.


He'd have to go back long before Nash was here which most of the **** is put on.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

they are shooting over 80% from 3 , wtf is our perimeter d ?


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

mgb said:


> He'd have to go back long before Nash was here which most of the **** is put on.



Yeah, becasue we were so ****ty we actually won games


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Todd said:


> Yeah, becasue we were so ****ty we actually won games


And are paying for it today.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

cpt.napalm said:


> 27-2 run by Seattle


Holy-Moly.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

mgb said:


> And are paying for it today.



Paying for it because of managements recent decisions too. Nash is a crappy GM, and all you apologists will see the light eventually.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

9 assists , highest of any blazer this season - nice work blake 

but thats sooooo sad 9 only got reached tonight....


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Todd said:


> Paying for it because of managements recent decisions too. Nash is a crappy GM, and all you apologists will see the light eventually.


BW mortgaged the future and now we are paying the bill. Nash came in and cleaned house which BW would have been no more successful at under the parameters that PA laid down which BW didn't have to work under and didn't want to stick around and try to. 

We mortgaged our future and if you had a time machine that is when you'd go back before they did that, but I don't mind actually, we almost made it to the finals, but don't whine now when we are paying the bill.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

mgb said:


> He'd have to go back long before Nash was here which most of the **** is put on.


Yep. It's Whitsitt's fault that Blake is starting tonight. And that the team only has one power forward on the team. And that the team's lottery pick can't even get into a 30 point game.

Give me a break.

Ed O.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ed O said:


> Yep. It's Whitsitt's fault that Blake is starting tonight. And that the team only has one power forward on the team. And that the team's lottery pick can't even get into a 30 point game.
> 
> Give me a break.
> 
> Ed O.


Give us a break Ed. You are negative when they do good or do bad. You know there is such a thing as injuries and Blake isn't to bad.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

mgb said:


> Give us a break Ed. You are negative when they do good or do bad. You know there is such a thing as injuries and Blake isn't to bad.


How on *earth* do you know that I'm negative when they do well? When was that?

Anyone who knows me or how I follow the Blazers know that I give credit when it's due. This Blazers regime and team just doesn't deserve credit. I've been posting online about the Blazers for over a decade, and I GUARANTEE you that I've been positive far, FAR more often than I've been negative. Even go back to my posts over the summer, and you'll see that I held out hope. But hopes don't win games, and if we don't win games then that means that someone isn't doing their job.

And if you think that Blake isn't too bad... then you're living in some sort of fantasy land. Blake is NOT an NBA-caliber starter. At least not for a team that expects to win many (any?) games.

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

mgb said:


> BW mortgaged the future and now we are paying the bill. Nash came in and cleaned house which BW would have been no more successful at under the parameters that PA laid down which BW didn't have to work under and didn't want to stick around and try to.
> 
> We mortgaged our future and if you had a time machine that is when you'd go back before they did that, but I don't mind actually, we almost made it to the finals, but don't whine now when we are paying the bill.


The "paying the bill" line is bunk. Even acknowledging a change in direction by the owner, there's no excuse for having this bad of a team.

Look at the team and where we're spending our money... the only remaining costs that Whitsitt incurred are Ruben Patterson and Derek Anderson. Each of those guys are overpaid, but they're each servicable players with only one more year on their contracts, too. It's not Whitsitt's fault that Nash decided to waive DA.

Nor is it Bob's fault that the team extended Theo. Or extended Zach at a maximum rate. Or signed Darius to a big deal in spite of him being a restricted free agent. Or failed to draft any decent big men with 5 first round picks in the last two years. Or brought in benchwarmers like Dixon and Blake and Charles Smith to provide leadership.

It's entirely possible that Whitsitt would have been as bad as Nash, but he couldn't have been worse.

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

well this thread just got stupid.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ed O said:


> The "paying the bill" line is bunk. Even acknowledging a change in direction by the owner, there's no excuse for having this bad of a team.
> 
> Look at the team and where we're spending our money... the only remaining costs that Whitsitt incurred are Ruben Patterson and Derek Anderson. Each of those guys are overpaid, but they're each servicable players with only one more year on their contracts, too. It's not Whitsitt's fault that Nash decided to waive DA.
> 
> ...


You're entitled to your opinion, but that's all it is, just the same as mine. I don't think I'm going to change your mind so we might as well drop it.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

and now back to our regularly scheduled program..

tonite looks like Blake is "winning" the backup role, or at least, taking the lead. Also seems (from a stat wise standpoint only, as obviously Im not watching the game) Smith is making a case for him to get minutes too.

Has Jack only played 2 minutes?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

mgb said:


> You're entitled to your opinion, but that's all it is, just the same as mine. I don't think I'm going to change your mind so we might as well drop it.


I don't think you're going to change my mind, either. There would have to be some magnificent new arguments or evidence presented to indicate Nash hasn't driven this team into the ground.

Ed O.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

10 point game with 1:32. To bad we didn't have another min.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Khryapa is da man.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

I almost hate to say this as it may be an anomoly, but the kind of numbers Blake has put up tonight are numbers I would love to see on a consistent basis from any PG.

16 points
13 assists
4 rebounds
2 steals

Maybe, just maybe, we've found the best PG on the team? Granted this is coming against the Sonics who are seem like they are still trying to learn how to spell defense but still, an impressive showing nonetheless.

Gramps...


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

GrandpaBlaze said:


> I almost hate to say this as it may be an anomoly, but the kind of numbers Blake has put up tonight are numbers I would love to see on a consistent basis from any PG.
> 
> 16 points
> 13 assists
> ...


As long as he can be a steadying force he'll help us. If he can put up these numbers consistently he'd really help us.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Spoolie Gee said:


> Khryapa is da man.


I love Viktor!


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

After that horrible start we've actully played pretty good. Outscored them by 23 points in the last 2 and a half quarters.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Webster has to take them shots.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

After most people bad-mouthing Zach and wanting to trade him, he goes out and does 20 points and 8 rebounds (not quite end of game yet) but more impressively, has 8 assists. Heck, I've been hoping to see 8 assists from Telfair, never would have expected that of Zbo.

Gramps...


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah viktor makes rubin expendable and I didnt want to trade zbo but we need another pf thats glaring.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

TOs hurt us a lot and then offensive rebounds and D on the 3s.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

Can we do it? 36.9 left and we only need 4 points.

Can the Blazers finally break 100?

Gramps...


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

GrandpaBlaze said:


> After most people bad-mouthing Zach and wanting to trade him, he goes out and does 20 points and 8 rebounds (not quite end of game yet) but more impressively, has 8 assists. Heck, I've been hoping to see 8 assists from Telfair, never would have expected that of Zbo.
> 
> Gramps...


That is a great and encouraging stat! If he even does five a game we'll be a much better team.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

I, for one, appreciate having Ed here. Too often I try to see things through overly-optimistic-rose-colored-I'm-a-homer-fan glasses. I recognize there are short-comings and weaknesses but still try to look at the glass-half-full. However, sometimes you need a the-glass-is-three-fourths-empty guy to help you better see reality.

I appreciate it.

Gramps...


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Well we made it some what respectable. I knew we'd be in trouble with Telfair not playing. We don't have the depth to lose both Miles and Telfair, but if we can cut down on the turnovers and not allow so many offensive boards we'll be competitive.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

GrandpaBlaze said:


> I, for one, appreciate having Ed here. Too often I try to see things through overly-optimistic-rose-colored-I'm-a-homer-fan glasses. I recognize there are short-comings and weaknesses but still try to look at the glass-half-full. However, sometimes you need a the-glass-is-three-fourths-empty guy to help you better see reality.
> 
> I appreciate it.


I don't know if you're kidding or not, Gramps. But thanks, in case you're not.

Blake, Viktor and Zach had very efficient games tonight. Theo was back. Good signs. I wonder how Steve will do in a game that's actually in doubt in the final 40 minutes.

A very weird game tonight in that the Blazers made a nice comeback in spite of the Sonics leaving their starters in. Portland shot *59.1%* from the field and over 47% from 3's but was never really in the game.

Fortson only played 7 minutes and Radmanovic didn't even get into the game for the Sonics, and the Blazers' future of Outlaw (inactive), Telfair (hurt), Webster (3 points in 15 minutes), Jack (0 points in 6 minutes), Monia (6 points in 15 minutes) and Ha (1 minute) weren't involved.

Ed O.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

GrandpaBlaze said:


> I, for one, appreciate having Ed here. Too often I try to see things through overly-optimistic-rose-colored-I'm-a-homer-fan glasses. I recognize there are short-comings and weaknesses but still try to look at the glass-half-full. However, sometimes you need a the-glass-is-three-fourths-empty guy to help you better see reality.
> 
> I appreciate it.
> 
> Gramps...


I like Ed O too. We go back longer then the time I've been on this board and I don't mean it personally. I could do without the head band foundation comments, but everyone jokes including me.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

We've lost what, 9 in a row? The future is bright uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

Ed O said:


> I don't know if you're kidding or not, Gramps. But thanks, in case you're not.


Dead serious. I am very glad you are here to put a damper on unwarranted enthusiasm and I don't look at you as entirely negative as I know you give credit where it is due. In some cases, your standards of earning credit may be higher than others, but that just means you expect/demand more from your team I think.

Gramps...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I think games like this show that the team is realistically a "star" away from being somewhat respectable. I know people here have said it, but I think it stands true. The youth movement (while I don't dislike it or like it) has shown 1 true thing.

It's unreliable. 

There's about 3 players who have shown that they're not worth trading (in a way). Viktor, Joel and (partly because of his contract) Zach. Telfair should watch this game (ignoring the fact the team got pasted) and pay attention to how Blake played (assuming of course, he actually ran the team well). It'd help get him closer to earning the label. Darius would be too, if he had a better outside shot.

I think a BIG problem with this team is (and it's not like I'm the only one who thinks this way) how it tries to depend on players for things outside of their (current) game. (boy do I love ()'s, don't I?) Whereas Telfair and Webster would be better suited as guys feeding off of a "star" player right now (in the system) they're still too unreliable to be playing the roles they do have. Obviously the team could've/should've done something about that last season/this off season, but they didn't, so we don't need to re-hash that argument again and again and again.

I think a "star" player could have a Baron Davis affect (again, no need to bring up that we "could've" had him, since that argument has been made, and that ship has sailed) on the team. Maybe not to the degree that he's had, but still could speed up some kind of "direction".

I realize it's not like Im going out on a limb here.

post edit: I meant to include Martel, as I dont think getting rid of him would be smart period.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ed O said:


> I don't know if you're kidding or not, Gramps. But thanks, in case you're not.
> 
> Blake, Viktor and Zach had very efficient games tonight. Theo was back. Good signs. I wonder how Steve will do in a game that's actually in doubt in the final 40 minutes.
> Ed O.


You mean if he can do it without the game being a blowout? We should get a chance to see that hopefully.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

Typical Sonics....almost blowing a huge lead. Well, I thought this one would be determined in the third, but the Sonics, well Rashard, came out on fire offensively in the first, & that was that. 

As you guys now see, the Sonics don't play defense, they have to outshoot opponents EVERY NIGHT to win, because they *can't-stop-anyone*.....

& it was weird that Vlade didn't play. maybe Weiss is teaching him a lesson because he played ****ty defense last night on T-Mac....? Plus, Collison is more solid, & Reggie is most useful starting....Vlad is the oddman out, though I think he should play over Wilkins; Damien's overrated as a defender, & can't shoot worth ****....Vlad spreads the floor & can generally hit the open 3 with ease.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Hap said:


> I think games like this show that the team is realistically a "star" away from being somewhat respectable. I know people here have said it, but I think it stands true. The youth movement (while I don't dislike it or like it) has shown 1 true thing.
> 
> It's unreliable.
> 
> ...


I think it's way to early to say just those three players. Would have you said that last year about Viktor when it was his rookie year? No, but you are willing to say Monia and Webster can be traded in their first year. Plus Webster is what, 2o? Out of high school. Way to premature to make the judgement that he needs to play off of a star. Of course now he'd be best to, but I wouldn't think of trading him or that he won't be a star.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mgb said:


> I think it's way to early to say just those three players. Would have you said that last year about Viktor when it was his rookie year? No, but you are willing to say Monia and Webster can be traded in their first year. Plus Webster is what, 2o? Out of high school. Way to premature to make the judgement that he needs to play off of a star. Of course now he'd be best to, but I wouldn't think of trading him or that he won't be a star.


I had added Martel, because I forgot to put him in the first post.

I actually was high on keeping Viktor last year, you can ask Schilly (I'm still very high on keeping him). What I meant was that so far, 3 (4) players have really shown that they're giving effort more often than not. I'm not suggesting they get traded, but that none of them (so far) have stuck out so much that they've made a point that we HAVE to keep them (not that we "HAVE" to keep anyone actually). 

And what I mean by saying he needs to play off a star is that right now since he's so green, he'd be better suited to play off a star to help his game get "primed" right now. It'd make his game easier (and Zachs actually) if there was someone else who'd make it so they can't double Zach or have to pay as much attention on Martel/Telfair.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Viktor is playing some good basketball. He looked like a poor imitation of Andrei the other night, but he does a lot of things well and it will be (would be?) fun to see him do the little things on a team that's got players capable of doing the big things.

Ed O.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Hap said:


> I had added Martel, because I forgot to put him in the first post.
> 
> I actually was high on keeping Viktor last year, you can ask Schilly (I'm still very high on keeping him). What I meant was that so far, 3 (4) players have really shown that they're giving effort more often than not. I'm not suggesting they get traded, but that none of them (so far) have stuck out so much that they've made a point that we HAVE to keep them (not that we "HAVE" to keep anyone actually).
> 
> And what I mean by saying he needs to play off a star is that right now since he's so green, he'd be better suited to play off a star to help his game get "primed" right now. It'd make his game easier (and Zachs actually) if there was someone else who'd make it so they can't double Zach or have to pay as much attention on Martel/Telfair.


Ok, yea, I see what you mean, that makes sense.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

That's quite the impressive statline Stevie put up. To those who watched the game, want to describe his performance to me?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

jmk said:


> That's quite the impressive statline Stevie put up. To those who watched the game, want to describe his performance to me?


Weak defense, especially in the first half as the Sonics were able to do whatever they wanted... much of it was picking on Dixon, but Blake was a big negative there, too. He did have one nice steal on Luke where he got the ball from him in the backcourt and had an easy layup as a result.

But he shot the ball pretty well, and 13 assists is good. Notice, though, that the Blazers shot an incredible percentage and while I wasn't tracking his assists I would bet that the majority of them came on made jumpers, rather than him actually creating easier shots. Blake led the team in shot attempts, too, which is a bit disconcerting... especially since, while he shot 50%, the next three leading shot attempters shot a combined 23-32 (71.8%) and I wish that we could have given Zach more shots, in particular.

Ed O.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

```
Player    		FG	3Pt	FT	Off	Reb	Ast	TO	Stl	Blk	PF	Pts 
  V. Khryapa	28	8-12	1-3	2-4	2	3	1	1	4	0	6	19
```










:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :gossip: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

jmk said:


> That's quite the impressive statline Stevie put up. To those who watched the game, want to describe his performance to me?


He was the starter for the first time and responded very well. He's able to get the ball into Zach probably better than any of our PGs and finds the big guys off the screens. He's a very steadying influence.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

I came away slightly encouraged tonight, thanks mainly to the fact that Z-Bo was passing the ball very well. He consistently drew the defense to him and then kicked it out and we ended up getting a good look out of it. If he would do that consistently, he becomes a much better player. Oh, and his shot was looking very good as well.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

RipCity9 said:


> I came away slightly encouraged tonight, thanks mainly to the fact that Z-Bo was passing the ball very well. He consistently drew the defense to him and then kicked it out and we ended up getting a good look out of it. If he would do that consistently, he becomes a much better player. Oh, and his shot was looking very good as well.


Zach had a career-high 8 assists (his previous career high was 6).

Ed O.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I didn't get to see the game, sounds like it was ugley at first but at least the Blazers didn't give up. Blake had a solid game and stepped up, Khryapa it looks like he did ok, but I don't like seeing the guy he guarded getting 37, even if he isn't the only one guarding him. The Blazers have had a hard time putting pressure on 3 point shooters all year long. 

It looked like the Blazers got virtually nothing out of Joel and Ruben, thanks for showing up and collecting your paycheck you ought to be proud of how you played. Wonder why you don't get minutes Ruben? Wonder no more. 

Was Martell yanked early again and never seen from again, or was it a matter of it being a blowout so Nate emptied the bench?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

hasoos said:


> Was Martell yanked early again and never seen from again, or was it a matter of it being a blowout so Nate emptied the bench?


He played at the beginning and at the end. Not really sure what the logic was... Nate had Dixon playing at the 2 in the first, and Flip and Ray absolutely lit him up.

Charles Smith was really the only off guard that did anything, and he kept us in the game (kinda) in the second quarter with his shooting.

Ed O.


----------



## RPCity (Aug 29, 2005)

I saw Zach hit a three.....I'm just curious but what was the "context" of that shot?

Was it a chuck? End of the shot clock or something? 

Its just not something I'm used to seeing.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

RPCity said:


> I saw Zach hit a three.....I'm just curious but what was the "context" of that shot?
> 
> Was it a chuck? End of the shot clock or something?
> 
> Its just not something I'm used to seeing.


Blazers were just bombing away at the end of the game when they were trying to catch up... Zach was open and stroked it with like 20 seconds to go.

Ed O.


----------



## RPCity (Aug 29, 2005)

Thats kind of what I figured.....thanks Ed.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Zach's three was the final shot of the game if I recall correctly. Threw it up cause he was wide open, then the Sonics dribbled out the clock.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

Apparently Martell was a Sonic fan growing up & excited to play this game, & maybe good news for Blazer fans, he idolizes Ray & his game....

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/sonics/2002688624_soniglance17.html



> PORTLAND — Martell Webster spoke softly, yet the words he chose to describe his emotions before Friday's game couldn't quell his enthusiasm.
> 
> Webster started for the Portland Trail Blazers against his childhood team, the Sonics. Overall, it was just another game in a miserable rebuilding season for his organization. But personally, it was a game he had been looking forward to since being drafted. A Seattle Prep alum, he was hooked on the NBA by ninth grade, and Sonics All-Star Ray Allen led his list of favorite players along with the Nets' Vince Carter and the Lakers' Kobe Bryant.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gunner (Sep 16, 2005)

GrandpaBlaze said:


> I, for one, appreciate having Ed here. Too often I try to see things through overly-optimistic-rose-colored-I'm-a-homer-fan glasses. I recognize there are short-comings and weaknesses but still try to look at the glass-half-full. However, sometimes you need a the-glass-is-three-fourths-empty guy to help you better see reality.
> 
> I appreciate it.
> 
> Gramps...


No,Ed doesn't care if the glass is 1/2 full,1/2 or 3/4 empty,he just wants his old glass back. :biggrin:


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

GrandpaBlaze said:


> After most people bad-mouthing Zach and wanting to trade him, he goes out and does 20 points and 8 rebounds (not quite end of game yet) but more impressively, has 8 assists. Heck, I've been hoping to see 8 assists from Telfair, never would have expected that of Zbo.
> 
> Gramps...



Telfair has had eight assists twice. One against New Orleans, and he only had one turnover. The other against Orlando, and he had zero turnovers.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I was expecting a little bit more against a divisional rival at home, especially against a subpar team who has been struggling.......

How much more are we going to have to get beaten up on until Nash realizes that a move needs to be made...? This is getting ridiculous and we desperatley need a backup 4....

What happened to this whole youth movement thing?....Jack only 6 min. Charles Smith playing more minutes than Martell, especially after we were getting whooped up on......

Blake has impressed me, if he keeps it up who knows he might be more of a player than we thought.....You have to remember how long it took for Nash to break out (not that I'm comparing Blake to Nash)....But Blake is by far our best decision making point guard we have as of right now....


Viktor Khryapa is officially my new favorite Blazer.....The guy hustles, is scrappy and just flat out plays the game the way it is supposed to be played...Nash did good with this pick....


Zach's unselfishness was nice to see tonight.....


We better start counting the lottery balls, because we're in for a loooooong season....


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

I agree with you Zagsfan. I really like Blake and I liked him before this game and it has nothing to do with his numbers; it's just from watching what he does in the game, he does make great decisions and he makes them quickly. He gets up court and gets something started much quicker than Telfair even though obviously he is not as quick as Telfair. His shooting lately is just a bonus. I think he can be an NBA starting PG and maybe a good one in the mold of John Stockton. He could turn out to be the Joel Pryzbilla of 05-06 (and if so I hope he's on a longer than two year contract!) Of course it's too soon to say for sure, but the fact that he is doing so well so soon when working with the first unit is really encouraging for me.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

blake might turn into the prybilla we signed...a surprise...that would be sweet to see...but i love telfair and jack so we'll see what happens


----------

